
PHP.net beta site a new look - twittstrap
http://www.php.net/
======
jardaroh
woah, new beta site for php.net looks just like the old one. Thats awesome,
then we dont have to learn the site structure again!

But no really, clicking the thing to get the new look, does nothing.

~~~
dnskw
Refresh the page and it should work.

